
Ask HN: How do you notify someone famous about a security issue with a domain? - julianj
Does anyone know how one would you notify someone of a security issue with one their domains when the person&#x27;s contact streams are so flooded they can&#x27;t possibly see your alert? The person is pretty well known.
======
muhpirat
If they have a bug bounty programm, look at it.

Also try to contact the $company's domain Admin (who.is e.x. give it to you)
or, if availabel, the Network Abuse Team for further help to get in contact.

------
miguelrochefort
You don't.

